# free cueing software (sound)



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2009)

I know that there are some free cueing software out there that people have developed them self’s and then posted online to download, and I know that there are some people on here that have done this but I cannot remember who that was or where I saw it. I have an upcoming panto witch needs sound effects and all the experience we have had with windows media player have been bad and all the CD players we have wont work or are incredibly noisy. So dose anyone know of any free software?


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mac or PC? I'm guessing PC given your reference to Windows Media Player, but if you can get hold of a Mac, then Qlab is fantastic. If you can't, then I do recommend Sound Cue System - it's not free, but it's also not expensive and it's a great piece of software. We've been using it for close on five years now and it serves us very well; we've driven it hard and on mission-critical applications (backing tracks) and it has only let us down once in my memory, and that was because we underestimated its cleverness and manually made it do something it was already doing automatically, which meant it was doing it twice which caused a slight problem!


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2009)

We are getting sound cue systems next school term, but for now we have a complicated cue list that we need to do and it will be very hard to do on wmp or itunes.


----------



## seanandkate (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you checked this list yet?

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/cue-playback-software.6064/


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2009)

der... no i havent lol completly forgot about that thread! thanks lol

(if that sound a bit sarcastic it isnt i realy did forget)


----------



## aminorking (Nov 27, 2009)

CSC Show Control has a free version that will probably meet your requirements. I think it would be fair to say that it takes a little bit of getting used to, but is very powerful, especially with the license versions. Is used for quite a few large shows in the UK. 
There is a feature limited free version for free; as well as a full version in which you cannot save your work, provided on the website above.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 29, 2009)

Multiplay 2100, if you can find a download link. The support address is [email protected]

I'd pony up for Show Cue System: Show Cue System for theatre sound effects and music cues


----------



## 00AVD (Nov 29, 2009)

The link is http://www.da-share.com/software/multiplay/

I'm working on version 2.2 at present. New stuff, fixes and improvements happening all the time. Oh, and it's free.


----------



## AlexD (Dec 1, 2009)

00AVD said:


> The link is Audio Visual Devices - MultiPlay
> 
> I'm working on version 2.2 at present. New stuff, fixes and improvements happening all the time. Oh, and it's free.


 
Oh your the creator of multiplay  sorry haven’t been on in a wile, I did in the end download multiplay and it is brilliant haven’t found any flaws with it yet apart from my bad programming where the highlight cue would go back to a wait cue. lol


Though one this I did find on it (witch I get round by using hot keys or just use a mouse) is that when I first downloaded it when I scrolled through the cues with the arrows keys the highlighted cue this on the left side would go with it, and now for some reason it wont. Have I pressed something or am I imagining things and this is not a feature of the software?


----------



## 00AVD (Dec 1, 2009)

AlexD said:


> Though one this I did find on it (witch I get round by using hot keys or just use a mouse) is that when I first downloaded it when I scrolled through the cues with the arrows keys the highlighted cue this on the left side would go with it, and now for some reason it wont. Have I pressed something or am I imagining things and this is not a feature of the software?



There was a change recently to the cue position selection method. Click the new "Synchronise Grid" button up the top and it will behave like it did before.


----------



## AlexD (Dec 2, 2009)

Ahh thank you!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 24, 2017)

@dvsDave: The rollup-thread link above has gone 404; not sure if that's a mistake...


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 24, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> @dvsDave: The rollup-thread link above has gone 404; not sure if that's a mistake...



I found the correct link and updated the post. Link is also here: http://www.da-share.com/software/multiplay/


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 24, 2017)

I meant the link in #4 to a CB post; sorry. It's still borken.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 24, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> I meant the link in #4 to a CB post; sorry. It's still borken.



All fixed.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 24, 2017)

Confirmed; thanks.


----------

